# Need for Speed Carbon Savegame



## racer0187 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade Need for Speed Carbon installiert und wollte mein altes Savegame einfügen, doch Carbon kann den Spielstand nicht laden.

Ich habe das Savegame in folgenden Ordner kopiert
C:/User/Dokumente/NFS Carbon

Als der Bildschirm dann kam, wo steht, dass man eine beliebige Taste drücken soll, steht dann nacht dem Drücken der Taste Profil kann nicht geladen werden!!!


Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, ob du den richtigen Pfad für die Saves angegeben hast.

Mache mal Folgendes:

Start > Spiele > rechter Mausklick auf Carbon > Gespeicherte Spiele > dort Savegame einfügen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## racer0187 (11. Januar 2009)

Unter Gespeicherte Spiele habe ich Carbon nicht.

Ich klicke auf meinem Desktop auf meinen Namen dann auf Dokumente dann auf NFS Carbon. Dort ist kein Spielstand und wenn ich dann meinen alten Spielstand einfüge zeigt mir das Spiel, dass der Spielstand nicht geladen werden kann.


----------



## blood266 (11. Januar 2009)

du musst einmal das spiel starten und die karriere neu anfangen
dannach wir erst ein savegame account erstellt.
also erst carbon karriere starten dann wieder raus gehn aus dem spiel und dann das savegame einfügen...​


----------



## Freeak (23. Februar 2010)

So Sorry wenn ich den alten Fred wieder aubuddel, aber in meinem Bisherigen Forum für meine NFS Wehwehchen, bekomme ich keine Hilfe (Shift hat wohl viele von NFS "geheilt").

Und zwar Habe ich meine alten Savegames eingefügt, aber immer wenn ich diese Laden möchte, Schmiert Carbon mit nem Crach To Desktop und ohne Fehlermeldung ab, was es Schwer macht weitergehnede Fehler zu Entdecken.

Ich weiß nicht warum genau Carbon so Rumzickt, das einzige was ich mir Erklären könnte das ja in den Saves noch immer die Daten meines alten Systems eingetragen sind (hatte ich schonmal bei nem anderen Titel).

Wisst ihr eventuell was das sein Könnte?


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2010)

Du hattest bestimmt auf deinem alten System einen (oder meherer) Patches installiert. Du musst NFS Carbon wieder auf die gleiche Version bringen, wie auf deinem alten System. Vll. klappt es dann.


----------



## moe (15. April 2010)

dass wird aber auch nur dann klappen, wenn du den gleichen serial nimmst. ansonsten lädt carbon den spielstand nicht!


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2010)

Ich denke das nicht, weil wenn du in deinen Savegameordner die Datei einfügst und das Spiel startest (muss aber die gleiche Versionsnummer haben, wie vorher. Hatte so ein ähnliches Problem mal mit Race Driver Grid) sollte es klappen, das hat nichts mit dem Key des Spiels zu tun.

Sonst mal so probieren, wie es blood266 beschrieben hat.


----------



## moe (18. April 2010)

also mit nem savegame von nem kumpel gings bei mir nicht. da hat er immer gesagt, das profil konnte nicht geladen werden.


----------

